# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  android vs iphone

## Frogger

I've got a android.  haven't dreamed of switching, love it

----------


## Jason

My bf got me the android, and I've loved it ever sense.

----------


## Equinox

Android

----------


## Coffee



----------


## Bear

> 




lmfao

----------


## Monotony

> 



Dear god they should ban that thing! Somebody could bludgeon a bunch of people to death with it!  :Giggle:

----------


## SmileyFace

android. i have the samsung galaxy s3 atm. love it to bits.

----------


## WintersTale

iPhone is better.

----------


## Coffee

> Dear god they should ban that thing! Somebody could bludgeon a bunch of people to death with it!



It's awesome! It cost me like $15 and the other day I accidentally threw it across the room and the battery fell out, and I put it back together and it worked perfectly... except my floor was scratched up. And that isn't the first time I've done that haha.

----------


## Ont Mon

> It's awesome! It cost me like $15 and the other day I *accidentally threw it across the room* and the battery fell out, and I put it back together and it worked perfectly... except my floor was scratched up. And that isn't the first time I've done that haha.



Accidentally threw it..lol

----------


## JustGaara

> android. i have the samsung galaxy s3 atm. love it to bits.



Best phone out atm. Wish I had that.

OT: I had the first iPhone when it came out but I've been on Android ever since and I don't see myself switching back. No reason to lol.

----------


## kc1895

Android is slowly beginning to dominate the phone and tablet market.  Apple's gonna have to think of something new... and quick.  :Nerd:

----------


## huppypuppy

Neither.... this smartphone user has a Nokia Lumia 800 Windows Phone (yes, you read right.... I have a WINDOWS PHONE!!!) *insert evil laugh here*

----------


## L

never had an iphone so cant really say

----------


## Otherside

I have an Android. It's shit, but I think that's the phone more than the OS.

----------


## Daniel

I've never used an iphone, I'm happy with my Android phone though. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Member11

iPhone :banana guy:

----------


## Koalafan

I plan on getting a nexus 4 (android)  soon  ::):

----------


## JaneDoe

I've never used any sort of smartphone before, so I don't know.

----------


## persephony

Galaxy S3! Apple has no soul. PC user for life! haha

----------


## WintersTale

Hey, Apple has plenty of soul!

But I like a little of both.  ::):

----------


## billius

apple has no soul also 3-8x more expensive for the same power

----------


## Chopin12

its easier to do more stuff with an android, with an iphone u gotta jailbreak it or whatever to do what you want

----------


## WintersTale

Yeah, but I run everything through the iCloud. Can't do that with an Android.

----------


## The Wanderer

I've never had an iphone, so I picked android.  I do have an android and I love it

----------


## orb

I will still go with my iPhone 5. However, I will say it does need a complete overhaul (iOS as well as the aesthetics and possibly the internal components), as I have been impressed by the latest Android devices.

----------


## Tinkerbell

I have a Galaxy S3 and I love it.  I prefer Android.

----------


## WineKitty

I have the Galaxy S II which is the slightly older version but is plenty of phone for me.  I like it.  I havent owned an IPhnoe, know people that have and they seem devoted to them.  I am not savvy enough to really know all the differences though.

----------


## WintersTale

I just got an Android, and I'm changing my opinion. There _is_ more soul to them.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I have an iPhone and am quite happy with it, but I have nothing to compare it to.  :shrug:

----------


## Sagan

I have a Samsung Galaxy. Switched from Iphone. I haven't found a file format that the galaxy would not play yet! Plus no bloated itunes to mess with. Just plug it in and ad any file you want, to any folder you want, and it just works.

----------

